# Goodbye, dear friend



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My wee baby is moving on to pastures new. Getting her all cleaned up and ready to go. Took one last chance to put the two bad boys on the bench.

  P1030955 by [email protected], on Flickr

  P1030954 by [email protected], on Flickr

  P1030953 by [email protected], on Flickr

  P1030952 by [email protected], on Flickr

  P1030957 by [email protected], on Flickr

  P1030960 by [email protected], on Flickr

  P1030959 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Out with the old - in with the new. At least the stripe lives on.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

To be tangoed by the next lucky chap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

that was one of the more unique and wonderous Mazzers on the forum......

Nice to see the tradition carried on with the EK


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

You've a heart of stone Jeebsy - I don't think I'd be able to part with the beast.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The EK stripe needs to be wider. Will get it done proper when i've got a bit more. Need to see if the insides come out the EK easily


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> You've a heart of stone Jeebsy - I don't think I'd be able to part with the beast.


Don't make me think about it...might set me off again. This is emotional.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Don't make me think about it...might set me off again. This is emotional.


You need a man hug


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really feel for you jeebsy. Bear up.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Before/after

  grinder by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

It's not too late to turn back jeebsy, you wouldn't want it in a cold home with no beans and orange friends.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

All cleaned up and ready to go


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Who bought this then? SJ or Major?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's a Royal. Mike mc snaffled it.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Only just noticed this thread.dont worry shes in good hands now.

Doubt I will ever sell it unless I purchase a ek after upgrading to a expobar brewtus later in the year

Thanks again mate


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

wassup Jeesby? I still have your classic and mignon, going strong, what are you going for now?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think the clue is in jeebsy's signature.......


----------

